# coastal fishing on a jon boat



## jesse

i have a 14ft jon boat (stearing from the motor)........does anyone think it would be a problem (with the waves) to pick a nice day in the summer to cruise down the coastline to see if i could find me some kings.


----------



## Mr. Hand

I'm not saying it's impossible, but that type of boat isn't made for the ocean motion, even on a calm day you could be hit sideways from a swell and flip... good-bye boat or worse. Stay in the salt marsh and inlet creeks... plenty of good fishin' there. If it's kings you seek, try a pier or save up for a charter. Stay safe!


----------



## ledweightII

nice thought, dont do it!! the inlet can change dramatically with tide change, real quick! i'd hate to hear about an accident....ive got an 17ft ranger and i am careful about going out for near shore fishing...be safe and go with someone who knows more than what you'll find here. 
i had a 14ft john boat and even inshore i got into some trouble.


----------



## Fatback

DO NOT TAKE A 14" JON BOAT INTO AN INLET, SOUND OR OCEAN FRONT. Stay in the creeks.


----------



## emanuel

Fatback said:


> DO NOT TAKE A 14" JON BOAT INTO AN INLET, SOUND OR OCEAN FRONT. Stay in the creeks.


What he said.


----------



## TimKan7719

Dont get me wrong I am into doing some crazy stuff, but there is a fine line between crazy and suicidal even with the best day out on the ocean one small thing could sink your boat so i wouldnt risk losing all that gear, or worse your life.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## vvuocolo

*14 ft jon boat*

anything under 16 ft needs to stay in the creeks it is too easy to get in trouble.been there done it.


----------



## JFord56

Jons are great for the creeks. Bays, big inlets, and jetties you are rolling the dice. If you watch the weather close you may go a little more but, even then - let a big sportfisher or such come by at speed with a 4' wake and you won't be a happy camper. If you want kings go to the end of the local piers or get a charter.:fishing:


----------



## jesse

thanks......yeah i figured that.....i just dont have luck catchin kings off piers in the summer and i dont want to pay 300 to 400 dollars for a charter either....i was just tryin to find a cheap way.......i have a 24'' pontoon but no trailer for it  and i dont live at the beach....i just go in the summer. the piers would be nice but i rarely see anyone catch'n em in the summer let alone me catch'n any


----------



## TimKan7719

Go to PCP in Florida or to Tampa or other assorted locations durring the late spring and fall. Those are good times to catch them down there. If you are drad set on catching one I would say go for a pier and you have to put in some time.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## c0ch3s3

man, by all means, heed all the safety advice that has been posted here!!!!

now, that said...there are times when the atlantic ocean here is flatter than some of our inland lakes. ive trolled around in a little jon boat on days like this before. just saying......


----------



## jesse

yeah........im not going to take that jon boat out......haha.........but will try to find a trailer to borrow for my pontoon..............with that said, how do i catch em and how far out do i need to go


----------



## TimKan7719

Anywhere from 100 yards from the beach to way out on the wrecks they are very predatory fish, you find the bait you will find them near by eating it. Oh and by bait I mean anything from smaller bluefish to prity much anyything they can fit in their mouths.


----------



## jesse

do i just live line em or do i put em on the bottom or troll em?


----------

